

Jquery-timing and the timed invocation chain - vineet
http://creativecouple.github.com/jquery-timing/documentation.html

======
sixQuarks
Can someone explain what this does in usability/design terms?

~~~
vineet
I don't think usability is the point. I believe they are going for cleaner
code for when timing capabilities need to be used.

Use of timing capabilities can have a lot of benefits.

~~~
sixQuarks
OK, so this is a tool for a developer, not a front-end designer, correct?

~~~
vineet
Yes, it is helping developers.

